# Best monopod/tilt head combo for $200~ ?



## DavidUSMC (Jan 7, 2015)

I recently purchased the new 100-400L II, and while I can hand hold it for long periods of time with no issue, I would prefer some support. 

I am looking for a monopod with a tilt head that is ArcaSwiss compatible, and costs right around $200 or so. $250 would probably be my absolute ceiling. It would need to fairly rugged and be able to withstand the elements because most, if not all of its use would be outdoors. 

I'm not a tall person at 5'7", so it doesn't have to be super tall, but I would like the option to get it to atleast eye level, if not a little taller. Must be able to hold the weight of the 100-400L II and a 5D3, and it would be preferred if it could hold the extra weight that comes with a grip and TC that I plan to add to my kit as well.

Weight is of no concern to me, assuming they don't make ones that weight 10lbs  
Collapsed length I would prefer to be no longer than 18 inches, a bit shorter would be better though.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2015)

My recommendation: the Manfrotto 694CX monopod (B&H $157), the Manfrotto 234 tilt head(Amazon $37), and the Wimberley C-12 clamp (B&H $79). That comes in at $273, to drop the price if needed consider the 680B monopod (B&H $70 for a total of $186). The 680B is 0.5 lbs heavier and 5" shorter, but should still be tall enough once you factor in the head and clamp height and the fact that your eye level is shorter than your overall height. 

Personally, I had the first setup for several years (although I had the 694 Magfiber 'pod vs the newer but basically identical 694CX). I used that setup extensively with a gripped 7D and 100-400L (original) or 70-200/2.8 II + 2x TC , it works great (and I'm also 5'7"). I did eventually switch to the RRS MC34 + MH-02 Pro, but that was only beacuse I got the 1D X and 600mm f/4L IS II and at >12 lbs that's more than I wanted to put on the Manfrotto head.

Important note - the 234 head is discontinued (which stinks) so the only thing available from official Manfrotto outlets is the 234RC which saddles you with the RC2 plate/clamp system that you should avoid (as you know, by wanting Arca compatibility). The 234RC has the clamp integrated, so skip it. However, the 234 (no clamp) is currently available from some 3rd party sellers on Amazon, including some Fulfilled by Amazon (in fact, for $37 I might just buy a couple in case I or someone I know need one down the line once they're all gone). You simply mount the Wimberley C-12 on that head and you're good to go. I like the Wimberley clamp for that application over RRS/Kirk options because the C-12 has three set-screws around the main 3/8" hole that prevent twisting off, but you could also go with an Kirk clamp like the QRC-2.5" ($85) and use some Loctite Blue 242 on it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DavidUSMC (Jan 7, 2015)

Those look like good options. Do they make that clamp with a lever release, or something comparable with a lever release? Having used a RRS BH-25 for the last year and a half, thats really grown on me. Not a deal breaker if they don't have it's just something I would prefer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2015)

No, so in that case you could go with an RRS lever clamp (and likely some Loctite). I have lever clamps on both my RRS ballheads and my RRS gimbal (and one on the tripod leveling base, too), but personally I prefer a screw clamp on a monopod. When carrying a loaded tripod on my shoulder, the girth of the legs provides a gap that means the lever release won't likely catch on a backpack strap. With a monopod, the clamp and lens foot/plate are often right at the shoulder strap of the pack, so IMO there's a risk of accidental opening (and even with safety stops on the plate to prevent slide out from a half-open clamp, that much mass shifting then suddenly stopping seems like a bad thing to me). Just something to consider...


----------



## Philshoz (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for that recommendation. I just found one on Amazon France for 24€. Great for my 7d and 100-400.




neuroanatomist said:


> My recommendation: the Manfrotto 694CX monopod (B&H $157), the Manfrotto 234 tilt head(Amazon $37), and the Wimberley C-12 clamp (B&H $79). That comes in at $273, to drop the price if needed consider the 680B monopod (B&H $70 for a total of $186). The 680B is 0.5 lbs heavier and 5" shorter, but should still be tall enough once you factor in the head and clamp height and the fact that your eye level is shorter than your overall height.
> 
> Personally, I had the first setup for several years (although I had the 694 Magfiber 'pod vs the newer but basically identical 694CX). I used that setup extensively with a gripped 7D and 100-400L (original) or 70-200/2.8 II + 2x TC , it works great (and I'm also 5'7"). I did eventually switch to the RRS MC34 + MH-02 Pro, but that was only beacuse I got the 1D X and 600mm f/4L IS II and at >12 lbs that's more than I wanted to put on the Manfrotto head.
> 
> ...


----------



## SayCheese (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a Manfrotto model 681B 3 section aluminum monopod and it's flat out the best. Would I consider a carbon fiber for travel and ultimate portability for sure but I like the heft of the aluminum for balance and safety while walking and hiking. The lanyard on the end just tops it's great design. Heads are added easily but I'm a pure thread man when it comes to monopods. I find the security of the screw beats out the QD heads while traveling distances and this is why you have the monopod....otherwise you would have brought out the tripod!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 8, 2015)

I too like the manfrotto 234 head for monopods I used to use a ball head and it was just too awkward to use effectively. it works well with my 400l 5.6 and my 70-2004 l is with the 1.4 extender.


----------



## dcm (Jan 8, 2015)

My original tripod/monopod/clamps predated the introduction of Arca Swiss in the 1990s. I found that my old 234RC worked fine with the addition of an AS clamp when I was finally converted to AS starting a few years ago, shown below with a RRS B2-Pro clamp next to my RRS MH-02. The RRS tilt head is much sturdier and smoother to operate, particularly for larger lenses. The 234RC/AS combo is a bit smaller and lighter.

The 234RC does introduce an additional point of failure versus the 234, but has the added benefit that it's not too hard to change the orientation of the clamp versus the tilt. I never accidentially opened the quick release on the 234RC clamp in my use, but YMMV. The 234RC/AS approach allows you to switch from clamping the body to clamping a lens foot if you don't loctite the QR screw holding the AS clamp. That's also one of the benefits of the RRS MH-02 versus the MH-01 if I remember correctly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2015)

dcm said:


> The 234RC does introduce an additional point of failure versus the 234, but has the added benefit that it's not too hard to change the orientation of the clamp versus the tilt. I never accidentially opened the quick release on the 234RC clamp in my use, but YMMV. The 234RC/AS approach allows you to switch from clamping the body to clamping a lens foot if you don't loctite the QR screw holding the AS clamp. That's also one of the benefits of the RRS MH-02 versus the MH-01 if I remember correctly.



That's one nice feature of the RC2 clamp - it has a secondary locking pin, and with that engaged it's pretty much impossible to accidental open the lever, since pulling on it does nothing. The RRS lever clamps don't have a secondary lock. To me, the downsides of the RC2 setup far outweigh that extra security (downsides like play in the clamp even when locked down, no worthwhile L brackets, etc.). 

Looks like you have the RRS MH-02 Pro, as do I. Treat it well, as RRS no longer makes them (due to poor sales, they told me).


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jan 8, 2015)

Tripod: You only realize when you bought the 3rd one, that the money spent on the first 2 should have been saved.

In other words, buy the most expensive one you can afford, buy once and save money.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 8, 2015)

Manfrotto 561BHDV-1 Monopod Fluid Head

I got one of these... I believe it is a discontinued model... I really like it... it is heavy... and my forearm started to cramp as I carried it around NYC... but that's because I allowed myself to get out of shape.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> My recommendation: the Manfrotto 694CX monopod (B&H $157), the Manfrotto 234 tilt head(Amazon $37), and the Wimberley C-12 clamp (B&H $79). That comes in at $273, to drop the price if needed consider the 680B monopod (B&H $70 for a total of $186). The 680B is 0.5 lbs heavier and 5" shorter, but should still be tall enough once you factor in the head and clamp height and the fact that your eye level is shorter than your overall height.
> 
> Personally, I had the first setup for several years (although I had the 694 Magfiber 'pod vs the newer but basically identical 694CX). I used that setup extensively with a gripped 7D and 100-400L (original) or 70-200/2.8 II + 2x TC , it works great (and I'm also 5'7"). I did eventually switch to the RRS MC34 + MH-02 Pro, but that was only beacuse I got the 1D X and 600mm f/4L IS II and at >12 lbs that's more than I wanted to put on the Manfrotto head.
> 
> ...


 
I have a similar setup, a reged CF monopod, manfrotto 234 and kirk clamp. It works fine for me. As noted, you may have to hunt to find the discontinued Manfrotto head.


----------



## Coz (Jan 8, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> To me, the downsides of the RC2 setup far outweigh that extra security (downsides like play in the clamp even when locked down, no worthwhile L brackets, etc.).



If someone does have the 234RC and wants to use an L-bracket, Camdapter has a universal one that is pretty good. It is a bit bulkier than the ones purpose-built for specific bodies.

http://camdapter.com/adapter/l-plate_manfrotto_adapter.html


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I gave a try to the Surui Carbon Fiber monopod and the Manfrotto 234 Tilt-head and I am very satisfied. This combo is way less than US$200


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 8, 2015)

I have an Induro CM34 carbon fibre monopod and RRS MH-02 Pro tilt head. They are sturdy and work fantastically well with 5diii and 300 f2.8ii with TCs. Like you I am not tall and the Induro is a perfect height for me. Always better to go heavier than you currently need in preparation for your lens upgrades. Can get both for under $250.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2015)

Coz said:


> If someone does have the 234RC and wants to use an L-bracket, Camdapter has a universal one that is pretty good. It is a bit bulkier than the ones purpose-built for specific bodies.
> 
> http://camdapter.com/adapter/l-plate_manfrotto_adapter.html



Camdapter makes some nice stuff, but I'm not a fan of universal L-brackets (plus, their's doesn't work with a grip or gripped body).




dslrdummy said:


> I have an Induro CM34 carbon fibre monopod and RRS MH-02 Pro tilt head. They are sturdy and work fantastically well with 5diii and 300 f2.8ii with TCs. Like you I am not tall and the Induro is a perfect height for me. Always better to go heavier than you currently need in preparation for your lens upgrades. Can get both for under $250.



Where did you find the Induro stick for less than 30 bucks? The cheapest are RRS monopod head is $226, and there isn't anywhere that sells them at a discount. Also, as stated above they don't sell the MH-02 Pro head anymore.


----------



## mmount (Jan 8, 2015)

I have just recently purchased this Benro ($76 at Amazon):

http://smile.amazon.com/Benro-A38FD-Monopod-Locking-Sections/dp/B00O469GEC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1420731992&sr=8-5&keywords=benro+monopod

I am using it with the Joby ballhead X ($53 at Amazon):

http://smile.amazon.com/Joby-BH2-01EN-Ballhead-Flexible-Tripod/dp/B0038YWLCU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420732205&sr=8-1&keywords=joby+ballhead+x

I really like the combo so far.

Mike


----------



## Dekaner (Jan 8, 2015)

My 2 cents as a sports and runway shooter:

I am using a Giottos MM 9160 monopod. $60 at B&H. What I like about this monopod is that it is quite solid, the foot flexes nicely and most importantly for me, I can replace the rubber foot with a spike to allow me to use it on the ski hill. (This may not appeal to most people, but was a huge bonus for me.)

For a head, I first started with the Really Right Stuff MH-01 LR head with standard lever-release clamp. This head is machined beautifully, plus it has a nice weight and size. I went with the lever-release as it's easier to get the lens in/out quickly and won't loosen over time. It's expensive at $260 new. I still use this head for sports.

For runway fashion, however, I use a Manfrotto 561BHDV-1 Monopod Fluid Head that is on a somewhat permanent loan situation from a friend. This head was only sold as part of a kit (that also included a monopod) and has been discontinued. (It's actually had two successive models and I don't care for either.) It's bigger and more bulky than the RRS head, but it's fluid which means it offers resistance. This is much smoother for my 200-400 when panning up/down quickly. I've seen it go used (in very good condition) with the monopod on eBay for around your listed price. The downside is that it's a bit bulky and is not arca-swiss. (I've solved this by putting a RRS clamp on top of the Manfrotto plate, but that costs another $120 and makes it even bulkier). FYI - This setup is far more heavy-duty (and bulky) than what is needed for a 100-400.

Regarding ballheads, no offense to anyone, but I wouldn't recommend it. They are great on tripods but you won't want your lens flopping over sideways on a monopod. (I do love that Joby though and use it on a f plate for quick remote camera setups.)

If anyone has comments/suggestions for a better setup than what I've got above, I'd be happy to hear it!


----------



## akvideoshooter (Jan 8, 2015)

The 561BHDV-1 monopod (or its replacement the MVM500A) is a great all-in-one package. But without breaking it down, the collapsed length is over 30", too big for carry-ons. When I travel I made a similar, smaller version using the guide on Cheesycam (http://cheesycam.com/diy-your-own-video-monopod-modified-monopods-with-fluid-tripod-foot-for-video/).

So, a $44 aluminium monopod, plus a $20 set of feet, and an old 701HDV head or a new Benro S4 head ($135) and you've got a good, smaller version of the bigger Manfrotto. It holds my C100 and lenses/audio well. You do have to epoxy the feet to the bottom of the monopod, but it's easy.


----------



## DARSON (Apr 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw that this head appeared on RRS website again
> > http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Monopod-Heads/MH-02-LR-Head-with-indexing-lever-release-clamp.html


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 10, 2015)

DARSON said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dcm said:
> ...


----------



## DARSON (Apr 10, 2015)

Random Orbits said:


> DARSON said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


----------

